# A new biggining to my night lords



## Horusdeschain (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi brothers been thinking alot bout restarting my Night Lords and this time actually get them finished last time round i got destracted with the whole bunch of different ideas

so this time round it will be done one squad at a time 

Now can i get some opinions this this is my re-make of my lord Tarcil Numenor the scythe master.











































:evil: 
AVE DOMINUS NOX


----------



## Horusdeschain (Jan 7, 2009)

I've edited my lords plasma pistol


















The blades my lord is using comes from this website http://www.maxmini.eu/store/index.php?main...products_id=125
I have also cleaned off all purity seals from the lords armour aswell

Also been working on my next hq choice but this is just a taster any opinions?


























AVE DOMINUS NOX
:evil:


----------



## DivineArchitect (Mar 24, 2011)

Sweeeeeet really nice conversion dude, gota love the night lords!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

My only critique would be that with both wings AND a jump pack he looks kind of restricted and bulky. Also the duel sword, with wrist gun seems restrictive.

Either swords seem good. The kopeshs were cool and Egyptianate, the basket hilted power swords are also good.

Looking forward to seeing this complete.


----------



## Horusdeschain (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks brothers @ kreuger the basket sword is a sneek peek at my lords right hand man and 2nd in command.

Ok brother been working on Tarcil for the past 2 hours its now 00:30 here in merry old england and now i think he needs some paint please let me know if theres anything i've missed or should change.










































i like how ive made the base and what ive tried to do is have him leaping off the door about to ignite the jump pack as he charges into the next squad of loyalist lap dogs.

hope the pics give that impression anyway.


AVE DOMINUS NOX


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good man. I have some of the same comments as Kreuger as to the bulkiness of the twin swords and the wrist mounted gun, but I like the use of the Maxmini parts. They add some uniqueness to the model. Keep up the good work and I will be following along with your progress.


----------



## Entai (Mar 21, 2011)

Why do you paint the units while they're off the sprues?


----------



## Horusdeschain (Jan 7, 2009)

thats just how i prefer to paint lol


----------



## Horusdeschain (Jan 7, 2009)

My brother's i have finally had time to paint and for the first time in four years my Night Lords have a completed Master to lead them.

Here is Tarcil Numenor the Scythe master Captain of the 19th company Master of the Soul Reapers.


















































So my brothers what do you think i know im probley the worst painter but all C+C are welcomed

For the Night Haunter 
AVE DOMINUS NOX


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

I kind of need to echo those who say that having wings _and_ a jump pack is kind of redundant, but as a convertaholic myself I have to applaud anyone who takes the time to work up a distinctive and individual-looking HQ choice for their army. Nice going, and let's see more


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks very good. I like the way you have used the rhino door on the base.


----------



## Horusdeschain (Jan 7, 2009)

*blast from the past 17/4/11*

thanks brother first time i ever painted BT colours hope i got them right.

Well with one model done i've jump straight into my bits box and put this junker together he is one member of the Order of Ancients and is as moody as kurse was when ever Dorn opened his mouth.  


His name Rutilus Tempestas (Red Storm)

His face is dented ive had him for years should i attempt to cover it or leave it as battle damage. i got the shoulder pad idea from the visions of heresy art book. The shoulder gaurd with the sword and skull needs green stuffed wings made as this im my 1st company logo for my warband.

So what do you all think?



















































AVE DOMINUS NOX


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

You...made a Rogue Trader dread look plausible. And scary. Wow.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Ah I love the old dreads. I have a few of the Chaos ones. =)

I like what you;re doing and the direction you;re going but I feel that the proportion of the weapons is off. I think the weapons are looking too big for the frame, and sticking out too far forwards. I think the claws are a nice idea, but they might be too big as well.

I would move the assault cannon back along the arm, so it attaches just forward of the elbow; and it probably doesn't need the chaos-gargoyle weapon end. It stands out compared to the test of the model.

The shoulder pads a a great idea! I think they add a nice balance to the model, and bulk out the upper torso nicely.

I would also cut down the flamer. I think I would cut the it down based on the rings. The tank has 3 rings holding it to the flamer 1 near each end and one in the middle with the little skull on it. I would cut out most of the section between the end rings, to shorten the whole weapon and bring it further back on the arm. That way it doesn't look so bulky and isn't in the way of the claws.

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## Horusdeschain (Jan 7, 2009)

@ hungryugolino thanks mate glad you like it.

@ Kreuger thanks for the advice brother i think your right bout the flamer so when i get a break from work il sort out the flamer and cannon


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Great to see a Night Lords log! Plus your painting is top notch - I really like the contract between the red the blue and the brass - most people leave out the brass. Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## Horusdeschain (Jan 7, 2009)

thanks brother

Now my fellow warriors its update time and with his name corrected by GooseDaMoose i present Tempestas Rufus

Now i tried green stuffing the wings on the shoulder gaurd but failed so i did the next best thing










I have also changed the heavy flamer as i broke the orignal










I also have need of your opinions on the dreads face should i leave it as it is?










Or?










i prefer the second pic but what do you think?
Next job is to get some paint on him 

AVE DOMINUS NOX


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I liked the Night Lord there! More please. The Dread... mjaa could be Im kinda new im sense to others. I prefer the newer ones. ^^ But youre doing a good job with it so its not your fault to say so.


----------



## Reported (Apr 2, 2011)

Horusdeschain said:


> thanks brother


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

Good stuff.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

black templars vehicle door eh? I see how it is....

But seriously I like the Lord a lot, very creative, and pretty good paint job for sure. 

I must also say I am a fan of the new and not the old in terms of models but sounds like you've been in the hobby a while, so it makes sense you'd have older stuff around waiting to see use. For real though all those old models long time fans love I always hate :laugh: escpecially tyranids omg the old tyranids are terrible looking.

Anyway yeah bring on more night lords! It looks like you're doing post-heresy night lords (they arent a legion that changed too much afterward) Have any idea how long after your army is based? probably intend them to be in the present I suppose (m41.999)


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

Gotta say, I wasn't liking the first pics of it, but you've changed my opinion. It looks really good, can't wait to see it painted up.


----------



## Horusdeschain (Jan 7, 2009)

Its that time brothers 

Firstly Tempestas Rufus has had a lick of paint hes 90% finished just waiting for an instant molding kit to arrive so i can make more copies of his shoulder gaurd and then il get him finished but opinions welcomed.


































Im not happy with the blades so il re paint these also i think the skull mask from the Defiler works well.

I also have my second Hq built can you guess who he counts as?
I call him Atrum Vesica(Dark Blade)


































So any ideas who?

Also a sneek peek of my first troop choice










Hunt well brothers
AVE DOMINUS NOX!


----------



## Horusdeschain (Jan 7, 2009)

Evening brothers a new update sadly i have no painted minis to show off as ive ran out of necron abyss and have to wait till pay day to get more.

So in the mean time i have put together a sorcerer in Terminator armour he will part of a thousand sons detachment who has pledge their alligance to Tarcil but more on this to come when ive got the fluff down and im happy to share it.

So here he is he will be painted up in the Thousand sons pre-heresy colours so will be the 16 other thousand sons minis that are currently being stripped.
I also need help for a name for this guy any ideas?


































I have my first troop choice 85% built just need to get some trophies to put on them as well as a little green stuff.
I have also put together my second troop choice who ive called the 'Damned' they are a squad of berzerkers who I use as shock troops i'l post pics once my camera battery has charged.

AVE DOMINUS NOX!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I like the Tremy Lord. The use of the Maxmini parts is really nice, gives him a unique profile.


----------



## Horusdeschain (Jan 7, 2009)

@midge913 thanks man i love the maxmini parts and have loads to use too.

Sadly i haven't done any painting as my local GW are out of Necron abyss  
but i have got two troops put together they dont have many trophies as i have next to none but i am currently bidding on loads of skulls on ebay yay!

I've also gotten my instant moulding stuff so i can get Red storm finished.

So here i present First Claw(sadly not ADB guys although might make them for my chosen)

























I still need to apply grenades to them as well as a little green stuff to the plasmagunner's wrist's.

Next we have The Damned a squad of Berzerkers.
The squad is lead by Chaplin Dathor the Slayer

































and heres his squad

























Ive tried to model damaged armour as the squad has no access to artificers as Tarcil deems them lost to chaos and uses them as shock troops not caring if they survive.

so there they are what do you think?

AVE DOMINUS NOX!


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks like your making good progress.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

absolutely stunning convert work, keep it up!


----------



## Horusdeschain (Jan 7, 2009)

Ok i havent made any models but i have decided to add some allies to my night lords and here is a test mini.

They are known as the Sentinels of Fate and are a renegard faction of Thousand sons.
Their symbol will be an hour glass which i will make from green stuff when it gets here.
So what you think?


























AVE DOMINUS NOX!


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow! Bombard of updates there. I really like all the conversions you do, but now I see tha painting! Your thousand sons scheme is awesome, and I love the idea for the heraldry. The lord at the start was great as well!

I have quietly followed this log. keep up the awesome work

Also, is the whip guy count-as lucius the eternal? :biggrin:


----------



## Horusdeschain (Jan 7, 2009)

alasdair said:


> Wow! Bombard of updates there. I really like all the conversions you do, but now I see tha painting! Your thousand sons scheme is awesome, and I love the idea for the heraldry. The lord at the start was great as well!
> 
> I have quietly followed this log. keep up the awesome work
> 
> Also, is the whip guy count-as lucius the eternal? :biggrin:


Thank you brother i appreciate it and yeah the whip guy is a count as lucius


----------



## Horusdeschain (Jan 7, 2009)

well brothers thanks for all the comments i've not had much time lately to do much 40k work but tonight ive thrown this guy together i wanted to make my assault marines look more raptor like but i cant afford gw prices not when baby number 2 is on way so here he is










































ive based him on the BA codex so hes armed with combat shield, power fist and bolt pistol

AVE DOMINUS NOX


----------

